# Stack boot with no stack



## JSCUDDS (8 mo ago)

I was wondering why would a residential roof have a stack boot with no stack? Is there any logical reason?
Thanks.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks like there may be a pipe in there,? it should have been extended!


----------



## EcoShieldRoofs (7 mo ago)

Sometimes they will fall down when replacing a roof or maybe some interior remodeling in the bathroom was done and now it vents out the side? I agree with Deerfly. There might be a pipe in there. Code where I am is 6'' extensions.


----------

